# Sweets pics from show



## KandiMaltese (Mar 27, 2007)

We had a very nice time. Learned a lot, saw a lot of familiar faces, met some new wonderful people .. all around a great time. I didn't get any pics of Sweets from the second day or showing..only from Sweepstakes, which I'm entirely bummed out about because I did much better grooming on the second day. Sweets did a wonderful job considering it was only her second time in the ring. She strutted her stuff like a little pro. However, she was the smallest and I'm praying she does some growing!! My little peanut girl..Our class was rather huge at around 16 people and it took the judge a long time to make a decision and she was very overwhelmed she said..there were so many beautiful pups in my class. 

Here are a few pics to share of Sweets :

[attachment=40958:sweet2.jpg]

[attachment=40959:sweet5.jpg]
Sweets in a not so striking pose and Chowder
[attachment=40960:sweet6.jpg] 

[attachment=40961:sweet7.jpg]

[attachment=40963:sweet8.jpg] 

[attachment=40964:sweet11.jpg] 

[attachment=40965:sweet3.jpg]

[attachment=40966:sweet4.jpg]
A few pics of us ringside.

Thanks for sharing in our fun. Looking forward to seeing everyone again next year too!!


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Sweets is a doll!!! :wub: :wub: :wub:


----------



## Missy&Maggie (Jun 17, 2007)

:wub: :wub: Sweets is GORGEOUS!!!! :wub: :wub: She is such a beauty!!! I'm glad to hear that she did well in the ring!!!! I wish that I could have been there!!! It would have been so nice to see you and Kevin, again!!!! :hugging: 

Hopefully, next year!!!!


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Sweets is Gorgeous, Just Outstanding!!!!! I can see that little Jacob/Marcris Face!!!!!! :good post - perfect 10: :good post - perfect 10:


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

Awww, how cute she is :wub: :tender:


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

Sweets is adorable, as I already said! Mr Chow looks like a monster next to Miss Dainty!


----------



## joyomom (Jan 13, 2008)

Sweets is beautiful - what a darling face!!!

She looks like her name - Sweet!

Sounds like all of you had a great time - thanks for sharing the pics!!!


----------



## dogloverx3 (Apr 14, 2006)

Sweets is too SCRUMPTIOUS for words :wub: . Sarah


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

Sweets is absolutely breathtaking :wub2: :wub2:


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

Sweets matchs her name perfectly. She is the calmest and sweetest dog ever. What fun I had getting to hold her. Now Ace is a boy with attitude. You've got to love him. Can't wait to see what his pups will look like. Andrea, we'll definely try and get together in November.


----------



## tamizami (May 1, 2007)

Simply adorable!!!! :wub: :wub: :wub:


----------



## gatiger40 (Jun 7, 2007)

Andrea,

Your babies are all so gorgeous! Sweets is a beauty for sure! :wub:


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

Sweets is beautiful!


----------



## bonniesmom (Jun 2, 2008)

Sweets :wub: is just beautiful - as are all your dogs!


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Sweets is just precious, Andrea. You have some really beautiful dogs.


----------



## jadey (Nov 2, 2006)

Sweets is beautiful. I didnt know you got a new baby  she is a beauty!!! just like Ace and Madison


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Andrea, omg she's beautiful. I wish I could have been there.


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

OMG-Sweets is just adorable as can be :wub: :wub: Glad everyone had such a great time!! :clap:


----------



## Kara (Apr 29, 2007)

Aww Sweets is adorable.


----------



## kathym (Aug 5, 2006)

SWEETS HAS SUCH A BEAUTIFUL FACE . AS SOMEONE ABOVE SAID ALL YOUR DOGS ARE BEAUTIFUL . :wub: :wub:


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Your "pack" is growing larger and more beautiful all the time :wub: 

Sweets is no exception! She looks so tiny next to Chowder....and Chowder can't be very big, LOL.


----------



## Pam (Aug 2, 2008)

Andrea, she is just adorable! How did I not know you had her? Will I see her next month? She looks like she has a great personality - is that a little twinkle in those eyes?


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Andrea, Sweets is truly sweet.......pretty girl!


----------



## Lennabella (Mar 29, 2007)

she is such a pretty thing - now how fierce does the Chowder boy look next to her ??

Both are beautiful :wub:


----------



## CloudClan (Jan 31, 2007)

Sweet Baby! She looks lovely. :wub: I think she is looking more like her daddy in the face. You did a great job with her show presentation, too. Her coat looks like it is coming in beautifully. arty:


----------



## SicilianRose (Jun 8, 2008)

I love Sweets! She is just too beautiful!!! She also has the greatest personality. I was lucky to see her when I went to pick up Daisy that day in August. :wub: 

Andrea, she is beautiful and I am so happy that she did well in the ring. I wish I was there.


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Oh my goodness. I'm having trouble keeping up. Sweets???? How did I not know about her? Oh my goodness is she ever breathtaking. I may have to stop coming to the Picture Post section. Maybe it IS a good thing I wasn't able to come to this years show. I'd have walked away determined I need a 3rd. ::hanging head in shame at my total lack of self control::


----------



## KandiMaltese (Mar 27, 2007)

Yep Pam, she sure does have a twinkle in her eyes. She loves to show and is a sweet heart. You will see her next month when visiting! Looking forward to it! 





QUOTE (Pam @ Sep 14 2008, 10:10 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=634846


> Andrea, she is just adorable! How did I not know you had her? Will I see her next month? She looks like she has a great personality - is that a little twinkle in those eyes?[/B]


She really does look a lot like Arty and Dude..it's amazing. Her coat is lovely and we're having a lot of fun with her! Thank you for the compliments Carina. And thanks to everyone else who said nice things. This trip was a great learning experience and a lot of fun!




QUOTE (CloudClan @ Sep 14 2008, 11:49 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=634868


> Sweet Baby! She looks lovely. :wub: I think she is looking more like her daddy in the face. You did a great job with her show presentation, too. Her coat looks like it is coming in beautifully. arty:[/B]


----------



## Deborah (Jan 8, 2006)

Very pretty. :wub:


----------



## wolfieinthehouse (Dec 14, 2007)

Oh my!

Her name is perfection for her!

She is sweet looking as can be.

She and Chowder would make a cute couple IYKWIM? wink wink

:wub:


----------



## KandiMaltese (Mar 27, 2007)

Chow is definitely a handsome boy! His puppies are going to be something special for sure!


----------



## Belle's Mum (Jul 13, 2007)

AAWW!! What a sweetie pie!! :wub:


----------



## LoriJo (Jul 19, 2006)

Sweets is a gorgeous girl, Andrea! Ace and Rosie are beautiful, too! I'm glad I got to see them before we left!


----------



## KandiMaltese (Mar 27, 2007)

LoriJo, it was so awesome to get to know you a little better this time! And I got to see your beautiful girls in the end :wub: I really hope you can meet up again next year. If you're ever in my area, you have to let me know! I can give you a great tour of NYC 





QUOTE (LoriJo @ Sep 15 2008, 09:11 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=635777


> Sweets is a gorgeous girl, Andrea! Ace and Rosie are beautiful, too! I'm glad I got to see them before we left![/B]


----------



## LoriJo (Jul 19, 2006)

QUOTE (KandiMaltese @ Sep 15 2008, 09:18 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=635785


> LoriJo, it was so awesome to get to know you a little better this time! And I got to see your beautiful girls in the end :wub: I really hope you can meet up again next year. If you're ever in my area, you have to let me know! I can give you a great tour of NYC[/B]


Thanks, Andrea! It was nice to get time to chat with you this year! If I'm ever in NY I'll have to take you up on that!!

Not sure if I'll be able to make it next year or not, but I'm going to try!


----------



## KandiMaltese (Mar 27, 2007)

That would be great..you're always welcome to come visit me  But you'll have to help play with and groom dogs


----------



## LoriJo (Jul 19, 2006)

QUOTE (KandiMaltese @ Sep 15 2008, 09:21 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=635793


> That would be great..you're always welcome to come visit me  But you'll have to help play with and groom dogs [/B]


I'm good at playing with the dogs, but the grooming on the other hand....... :smrofl: Your babies may be walking around like this :brownbag: if I have to use scissors! LOL


----------



## KandiMaltese (Mar 27, 2007)

:HistericalSmiley: then maybe we'll stick with just playing  but I think your girls look very well maintained, so you must be doing something right!! So..pack those bags and we'll do some girl time for sure :chili: 






QUOTE (LoriJo @ Sep 15 2008, 09:26 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=635797


> QUOTE (KandiMaltese @ Sep 15 2008, 09:21 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=635793





> That would be great..you're always welcome to come visit me  But you'll have to help play with and groom dogs [/B]


I'm good at playing with the dogs, but the grooming on the other hand....... :smrofl: Your babies may be walking around like this :brownbag: if I have to use scissors! LOL
[/B][/QUOTE]


----------



## Cathy (Mar 19, 2006)

Andrea,

You were very BRAVE to show at Nationals. Sweets is adorable and sure is looking more like Dude everyday. You'll have to keep us updated on her show career.

Cathy


----------



## Tina (Aug 6, 2006)

Here are the specialty pictures of Andrea and Sweets. Andrea did a nice job grooming and handling Sweets in such a hugh class of bitches. 


[attachment=41089:Andrea_and_Sweets.png]

[attachment=41090:Andrea_a...on_floor.png]

[attachment=41091:Andrea_a...Sweets_2.png]


----------



## KandiMaltese (Mar 27, 2007)

Cathy, it was nice to see you again. Thank you for the compliments on Sweets. She is a doll :wub: I had a lot of fun showing at Nationals and plan on doing so next year as long as I have someone to show. 



QUOTE (Cathy @ Sep 16 2008, 12:12 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=635921


> Andrea,
> 
> You were very BRAVE to show at Nationals. Sweets is adorable and sure is looking more like Dude everyday. You'll have to keep us updated on her show career.
> 
> Cathy[/B]


Thank you for sharing these pics. I'm glad someone got a front view of her. She has a lovely front. It really was a huge class and I think everyone was a little overwhelmed, especially the judge..but it was a great learning experience and a lot of fun I must say! 


QUOTE (Tina @ Sep 16 2008, 12:59 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=635934


> Here are the specialty pictures of Andrea and Sweets. Andrea did a nice job grooming and handling Sweets in such a hugh class of bitches.
> 
> 
> [attachment=41089:Andrea_and_Sweets.png]
> ...


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

Wow Sweets sure is Sweet! Absolutely a stunning girl!


----------



## KandiMaltese (Mar 27, 2007)

Thank you again .. She really is very Sweet !


----------

